# New England Antique Bottle Club  52nd Annual Show & Sale



## delphinis

*08 April 2018* (Sunday) *Dover, New Hampshire* – *New England Antique Bottle Club Presents their 52nd Annual Show & Sale*, The Elks Club, 282 Durham Road (Rt. 108, Exit 7 off Spaulding Turnpike), Dover, New Hampshire 03820, Sunday, April 8, 2018, 9:00 am – 2:00 pm, Antique Bottles, Insulators, Fruit Jars, Crocks, Pottery & Small Collectibles, 50 Plus Sales Tables, 50/50 Raffle, Food & Beverages, Admission: $2, Early Admission (8:00 am – 9:00 am): $15, For Information Contact: Rick Carney, 207.729.3140 or Jack Pelletier, 207.839.4389, *FOHBC Member Club

*


----------



## delphinis

Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## nhpharm

Wish I could.  Always enjoyed that show when I was growing up!  Long trip from Texas though.


----------



## Mikez

I won't make the show but I just happened to have lunch in Dover yesterday, for the first time.
Very cool little town with a bunch of restaurants and pubs and stuff to do.
There is also a river running through the old mill town with a shore line covered in old bricks and the odd bottle shard.
I bet it'd be worth exploring if the snow is melted and the water down.


----------



## coldwater diver

Im recovering from hip surgery but I hope to be able to go and sell some of the past years finds.


----------

